# CALL of DUTY WARZONE



## mayhemmodz (Dec 10, 2021)

Hi guys soon available hardware list new mode coming remains tuned ....


----------



## mayhemmodz (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## mayhemmodz (Dec 10, 2021)

disassembling  case










































first coat  primer.


----------



## mayhemmodz (Dec 10, 2021)

after one coat of primer, opaque military green undercoat
















the vegetated mimetic involves the use of branches, leaves etc., in this case I use pine twigs, but the effect changes according to the support used


----------



## mayhemmodz (Dec 10, 2021)

Go a head  with the second coat..


----------



## mayhemmodz (Dec 10, 2021)

Continue with last camouflage color a yellow khaki























































Next step interior panels


----------



## mayhemmodz (Dec 12, 2021)

this case has both side panels in glass, I prepare a cover that in addition to acting as a cover for the cables will give more character to the whole mod!































this panel is a bit complex it will take a while to finish it and I still have to define well the logos and lights to complete it with other ribs


----------



## mayhemmodz (Dec 12, 2021)

Hi guys you proceed with the side panel a bit complex and laborious but it's worth it
All panels are undincollated with a superchlant for acrylic.


----------



## mayhemmodz (Dec 12, 2021)

Painting of the internal side panel There will always be tempered glass panels closing everything
This panel serves to hide the cables, and give illumination as well as to further customize the case.






graphics applied before painting, Under this panel the LEDs will be positioned


























For the most demanding videos with music!!!! ....


----------



## mayhemmodz (Dec 12, 2021)

PSU cover consisting of 3 pieces will be positioned leds between the panels with a layered effect ...
I had to make a hole (which will be hidden with another panel) for the power supply installing it upside down, i.e.
the fan at the bottom, there was not enough ventilation ...
as this will be a real GAMING BEAST a good cooling first of all ..
















ready to paint!!






in the meantime, another package from PCHUNTER.IT what will it ever be?


----------



## mayhemmodz (Dec 12, 2021)

conclusion of the cover psu compost from 3 pieces classic cover folded at 90 °
which serves me as a support to add the other 2 in the middle of the leds that will illuminate the logos
and show light between the panels these threaded inserts are great!!











let's mount


----------



## mayhemmodz (Dec 14, 2021)

hello guys today a lot of stuff .. let's go! ssd painting ..





















disassembly, coat of primer and same painting of the case.











realization of the SSD housings, a case cover panel on which the bracket is mounted











will have an extra led panel to cover the cables











I decided to customize the deepcool AIO logo by replacing it with my own .... what a megalomaniac I am ...











here is the central part with the leds reflecting the light from below, there is a small panel, I cleaned the support and applied the logo cut out on vinyl.


----------



## mayhemmodz (Dec 14, 2021)

let's proceed with the rest radiator themed painting






customization of motherboard elements ... always in a vegetated camouflage theme


----------



## mayhemmodz (Dec 14, 2021)

cuntom logo on  deepcool castle 360 v2


----------



## mayhemmodz (Dec 14, 2021)

after having carefully disassembled the AORUS RX6900XT MASTER here she is naked and raw ..











unplug fan cables, leds and small monitor

body painting





















a few more small tricks and then everything is put back together ...


----------



## mayhemmodz (Dec 14, 2021)

ssd bracket complete











stating with ram disassembling


----------



## mayhemmodz (Dec 14, 2021)

motherboard and ram modules completed


----------



## mayhemmodz (Dec 14, 2021)

Hi guys here are some shots of the fantastic AORUS RADEON RX6900XT modded in theme and reassembled


----------



## mayhemmodz (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## QuietBob (Dec 14, 2021)

I must say I am really impressed with your modding skills. Your attention to detail is incredible. Great job on this project!


----------



## mayhemmodz (Dec 15, 2021)

up and front panels complete!


----------



## mayhemmodz (Dec 15, 2021)

conclusion cover psu I am not a lover of rainbow leds I love whole and soft colors.


----------



## mayhemmodz (Dec 22, 2021)

Completion of SSD panel with LEDs Position of the white vinyl on the bottom panel for but wider diffusion.






LEDS strips position On the penultimate panel and first ..





















All mounted and test ..


----------



## mayhemmodz (Dec 22, 2021)

side panel complete!





















the time has come to discard M.2 aorus with copper heatsink











I must say that it is wonderful but it would be out of place with the mod then ....
















let's assemble it!











and after cablemod another sponsor joined the party we are talking about EPOS company specialized in the audio sector, which kindly sent me these GSP 302 gaming series headphones the quality of these headphones is high-end. here you will find all the product features

https://www.eposaudio.com/en/us/gaming/products









































here you can find the video of the unboxing


----------



## mayhemmodz (Dec 23, 2021)

Waiting for CableMod's Sleevated cables to reassemble everything and get a nice cable management


----------



## mayhemmodz (Dec 23, 2021)

I proceed with epos headphones, unfortunately these headphones cannot be disassembled to paint them as I thought, they would break confirmation also arrived by the manufacturer; "Once assembled cannot be disassembled" a pity but not everything is lost,
I decide to create a stand that the values and theme plates

This stand as well as having a style in the theme with the mod will have the 5V LED base powered by USB cable,
therefore they will light up to the PC These LEDs are a bit different from the usual because although they are powered by 5V they have equally 4 pins not 3 as usually So I am obliged to buy a dedicated controller and LEDs strip.

But they leave with order. Let's start from the central structure.







Gluing with acrylic glue






It starts with the base






arts cut that work together
















once the center of gravity is checked, hole for the insertion of the central structure






Strong bonding!


























Now drilling the intermediate panel for the insertion of the LEDs, now everything else can be painted


----------



## mayhemmodz (Dec 23, 2021)

Funny stages stand and modding Epos headphones



















































Headphones could not be painted because it is not removable I built plaques with molded painted and applied on the side
These headphones and stands will be completed to complete the Assiem location to other peripherals


----------



## mayhemmodz (Dec 27, 2021)

good guys we arrived at the end of this project to you the final photos soon followed video and videoworkog with interview as always A heartfelt thanks to Hwlegend Modding, Memo, PC Hunter, Epos and Cablemod good vision !!


----------



## QuietBob (Dec 27, 2021)

Amazing job! Just wow 
And while I'm not into case modding myself, I can see all the hard work that went into this project. Congratulations on completing it!


----------



## mayhemmodz (Dec 27, 2021)

thank you.


----------



## GamerGuy (Dec 27, 2021)

I just gotta say that your modding skill is simply next level, that WZ setup is just sick!


----------



## mayhemmodz (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## JayEe (Dec 28, 2021)

Amazing, one of the coolest mod i've seen


----------

